# Pics



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

cute kid...nice slippers


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

ffej said:


> cute kid...nice slippers


:rofl: Thanx for everything, I really appreciate it:thumbup:


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Can't wait till my little rugrat is older like your's. Then I can finally teach her how to drive! (big wheel that is.)


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

AW328i said:


> Can't wait till my little rugrat is older like your's. Then I can finally teach her how to drive! (big wheel that is.)


My daughter already knows how to put the car in drive, and what the wheel is for :yikes:


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

LuvThatSam said:


> :rofl: Thanx for everything, I really appreciate it:thumbup:


No problem. At all. I'm glad we could pass it along...


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

ffej said:


> No problem. At all. I'm glad we could pass it along...


:thumbup: Love the new Avatar:bigpimp:


----------



## SNABERO (Sep 27, 2006)

cute baby! gonna make one tonight!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Is that a diaper on the boy's head? :dunno: :rofl: j/k, cute girl, Sam, not yours evidently!


----------

